# removing labels easily



## StephenRiggs (Sep 7, 2013)

32 gallons water, 1/2 gallon bleach...soak over night and the labels practically fall off...use window razor blade and snap...no more than 10 second per bottle..Bleach breaks down the glue, use a rag to rub off any residual glue... It also disinfects... Then process bottles as you normally would... I recycled about 100 bottle with about 1 1/2 of work


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always been told to avoid bleach like the plague in wine making. I use oxyclean.


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2013)

As DoctorCAD said, you should not be using bleach around any winemaking equipment or area. What you really want to do is sanitize not disinfect.


----------



## MeadowCreek (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone use k-meta and citric acid blend ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2013)

First off as said above DO NOT USE BLEACH unless you like cork taint, it's your choice and risk. Meadowcreek, I use it all the time for sanitizing. Now back to Stephen, I like your style but instead of bleach I would like to suggest using unscented oxy-clean. Works great for me.


----------



## StephenRiggs (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Runningwolf for the advice. I will try the Oxy cleaner next for removing labels...the bottles that I used bleach to remove labels will be cleared again with B-Brite, a rinse free cleaner then sanitized with metabisulfate solution before use. Thoughts?


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 8, 2013)

I would rinse the B-brite.


----------



## MilesDavis (Sep 30, 2013)

I dunno about the whole 'no bleach' thing. When I dug my 5 gal. carboy out of the shed and found that it had been an accidental mouse-trap for ten years, I used bleach on it. A LOT of bleach. Then rinsed it out about 10 times, let it sit in the hot sun all day (sunlight breaks down chlorine compounds, that's why you have to add chlorine preservers to your pool) and then hit it with Star-San. Don't think I would use it for regular sanitation duty or on anything not made of glass.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 30, 2013)

I know some of us have mentioned oxiclean - that is the one that has the green lid - no perfumes,no dye or chlorine. 

The other Oxiclean does have all the things mentioned - I believe that one has a blue lid ? Good for laundry - not wine

Dan I just noticed that you did mention unscented -


----------



## jcag (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok. My second post. I put this somewhere else then found this thread, so excuse me if this has been discussed before. I have found a very easy way to remove stubborn non-water based glue labels-original or aftermarket. Fill the bottle with nearly boiling water and wait a few minutes. Pull up an edge of the label with a razor blade and pull it slowly with your fingers. The heat softens the glue and the label will peel off cleanly. If any glue remains, i clean it with a small dab of glass stove top cleaner on a blue scotch brite pad.


----------



## beggarsu (Oct 23, 2013)

jcag said:


> Ok. My second post. I put this somewhere else then found this thread, so excuse me if this has been discussed before. I have found a very easy way to remove stubborn non-water based glue labels-original or aftermarket. Fill the bottle with nearly boiling water and wait a few minutes. Pull up an edge of the label with a razor blade and pull it slowly with your fingers. The heat softens the glue and the label will peel off cleanly. If any glue remains, i clean it with a small dab of glass stove top cleaner on a blue scotch brite pad.



For the final gummy stuff I use a little 'recorsol' paint thinner on a cloth and steel wool.
A little dab on the cloth goes a long way - will clean up a case of 12.

Or steel wool the label off too - usually soak in the sink but i will try soaking /filling in the hottest water. 
Thanks for the tip 

I use bleach. the hot water rinse - then disinfect with sulphide or the pink stuff - then hot water rinse. Hang bottles upside down to drip dry 
Then probably use bottle a month later is no bleach left.

I doubt any bleach after effect remains.

Bleach will kill any mould or anything. 

I don't use bleach on plastic carboy or anything that will leave bleach residue.

My plastic carboy is never get dirty. I clean it immediate. always stays clean.




> As DoctorCAD said, you should not be using bleach around any winemaking equipment or area. What you really want to do is sanitize not disinfect.



depends what's in the bottle or whatever maybe something does need to be killed or disinfected.

Nothing wrong with bleach so long as all trace is gone when the process is over. the way i do it no trace of vleach is left.is left.
__________________


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 24, 2013)

The fear of using bleach is getting rid of all the hypochlorite. If you rinse diligently and give time for all the chlorine to dissipate you should be OK. But, why risk it. I use Sun Oxygen cleaner (6lbs for $5.57 WalMart) very liberally and soak overnight 12-18 hrs. Most lables fall off, the rest require light scraping. If there is any residual goo I use charcoal lighter fluid which has very little odor or an orange based solvent such as Goo Gone


----------



## beggarsu (Oct 24, 2013)

kevinlfifer said:


> The fear of using bleach is getting rid of all the hypochlorite. If you rinse diligently and give time for all the chlorine to dissipate you should be OK. But, why risk it. I use Sun Oxygen cleaner (6lbs for $5.57 WalMart) very liberally and soak overnight 12-18 hrs. Most lables fall off, the rest require light scraping. If there is any residual goo I use charcoal lighter fluid which has very little odor or an orange based solvent such as Goo Gone



That's for cleaning - but I use the bleach to kill any bad guys inside the bottle - these are the ones after i get them from the recycling depot and might have stuff growing for months. I clean them all when I collect them and store them in sequence - they don't get used for a while.
The ones I got , I keep them clean - after I use mine or re-use , I clean them just with disinfectant.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 24, 2013)

beggarsu said:


> That's for cleaning - but I use the bleach to kill any bad guys inside the bottle - these are the ones after i get them from the recycling depot and might have stuff growing for months. I clean them all when I collect them and store them in sequence - they don't get used for a while. The ones I got , I keep them clean - after I use mine or re-use , I clean them just with disinfectant.



There's an easier way to sanitize. After you clean them make a solution of kmeta and water, spray some in the bottom of the bottles on bottling day and let it drip out of them before you add the wine.

Or my preferred method: clean em, spray a little Kmeta/water in the bottom, pop a used cork in the top and store them that way. If you smell the burn on bottling day,they're sanitized.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 24, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I know some of us have mentioned oxiclean - that is the one that has the green lid - no perfumes,no dye or chlorine.
> 
> The other Oxiclean does have all the things mentioned - I believe that one has a blue lid ? Good for laundry - not wine
> 
> Dan I just noticed that you did mention unscented -



ooops!

I think I have used the one that has a yellow top. that said "chlorine free"

I only used it in my fermenting bucket, and I rinsed and rinsed some more before letting it air out for a few weeks.
I followed that by some more rinsing and then a shot of One Step!


----------



## beggarsu (Oct 24, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> There's an easier way to sanitize. After you clean them make a solution of kmeta and water, spray some in the bottom of the bottles on bottling day and let it drip out of them before you add the wine.



I don that, its not enough - I need to kill not sanitize... kill kill KILL 

Sometimes there is a dark spot of mold - the pink stuff doesn't get rid of it - but bleach does 
Bleach is the Terminator. 



dessertmaker said:


> Or my preferred method: clean em, spray a little Kmeta/water in the bottom, pop a used cork in the top and store them that way. If you smell the burn on bottling day,they're sanitized.



That's a good tip


----------



## jkuf (Nov 4, 2013)

I put my bottles in the oven. 350* for 7 mins, and the labels peel right off.


----------



## Elmer (Nov 5, 2013)

I spent all weekend cleaning and de-labeling darn near 40 bottles!
I usually fill my sink and and a 5 gallon bucket with hot water, soap and soak.

Some labels peeled off nice and easy.
Some labels just separated from their glue backing.

These are the ones that have always caused me the most trouble.
They leave a glue residue, which becomes impossible to remove.
I soaked with goo be gone and scrapped and wiped.
After hours, most of it was gone, but there is always some speck left!

Sometimes, after hours of trying to clean glue off a bottle I start to think that $15 for 12 bottles may not bee a bad deal!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 5, 2013)

after the paper lable comes off and the glue backing is left, soak again, then use a brillo pad, and the glue comes right off.
i had the same problem...i was getting the top part off and then scraping like heck to get the glue off...i had to go somewhere one day and put the bottles back in the soapy water, next day it came right off with little effort with a small brillo pad....try it...you will like it...


----------



## Enologo (Nov 6, 2013)

I have had success using a little Goof Off on a paper towel for the glue residue. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 6, 2013)

I recently tried the 'fillling the bottle up with hot hot water and wait a few minutes then peel off' method. I cleaned up 2 dozen bottles in a 1/2 hour, including filling and wait time. So much saved time! Considering I still have 300 red bottles in the basement to clean, it makes it feel just a bit more do-able.

Didn't work on the white bottles I have though. Will try the oven method next for those.


----------



## sgx2 (Nov 6, 2013)

When I have some glue residue -- particularly from stubborn, commerical glued-on labels -- I pull out my secret weapon -- WD40.

It's unbelievably effective -- spray a little on, the glue breaks down and you can wipe it clean -- no elbow grease required! I try to ensure none gets INSIDE the bottle, but either way I do an extra good job on any bottle cleaned this way when I rinse it out. I also tend to put those bottles in the dishwasher, upright on the tines.

I also realized that it's safer to go ahead and bottle the wine in these less-than-perfect bottles, then use WD40 on them after they're full and corked -- no chance of getting any inside! I will do this on occasion, wipe them clean and relabel.


----------



## Fattoriaduecane (Jan 1, 2014)

I use B-Brite to soak and a short handled grill brush. Works every time!


----------



## Elmer (Jan 19, 2014)

I de labeled 19 bottles yesterday using the oven method
Rinsed with warm water

300 degrees for 10 min
Used a razor blade to peel label off .
All labels seemed to peel off with ease.
Unfortunately the glue did not.
I the slathered on some goo be gone. Then rinsed soap and water.

Took about hour and half, but I was also helping my daughter with a craft project.

The oven worked better then just scrapping with a straight razor blade.

The only issue I had was having 3 bottles crack coming out of the oven. Not sure if I left them in the oven too long or did not wait long enough to rinse with warm water.
But loosing 3 out of 19 is not bad!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 19, 2014)

I use a much lower temperature, like 200 or 250. Have not broken any.

My experience is that, yes, there is glue left behind, but it is taken care of easily by my "normal" treatment of PBW (Powdered Brewery Wash) and water.


----------



## StephenRiggs (Jan 19, 2014)

Let me tell yea...there's nothing like soaking over night oxy-clean...they float right off...make sure you use the green top..scent free...for the ones that didn't float of...a razor blade without work.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 19, 2014)

most of mine are floaters after an hour or two in oxi-clean the ones that aren't scrape off easily with a razor blade.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 19, 2014)

StephenRiggs said:


> Let me tell yea...there's nothing like soaking over night oxy-clean...they float right off...make sure you use the green top..scent free...for the ones that didn't float of...a razor blade without work.



^ I also use this method and it seems to be the best for me - if there is any residue either citrasol or some type of thinner agent that has to be used out doors because of the flammability.


----------



## LisaCampbell (Jan 28, 2014)

i never know the trick. thanks for the information


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 28, 2014)

there is as many ways to remove labels, as there is at making wine...
endless.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 28, 2014)

I now firmly believe that you should try the oven method _first_, and soak any that that does not work for. The reason is that if you soak first, you screw up the labels; a label that is held on by non-water-soluble glue cannot subsequently be removed by the oven method. On the other hand, heating the labels up first does not seem to affect the solubility of the non-heat-releasing labels.


----------



## wildvines (Jan 28, 2014)

Oven works all the time for me. 300 to 350 10 min. Peel right off.


----------



## caper_26 (May 27, 2014)

Soak in hot water in the sink for 10-20 mins with dish soap. Then use a metal scouring pad 






or


----------



## willie (May 27, 2014)

Another vote for the oven method. Then I use paint thinner to wipe the glue remaining off. 
Will


----------



## Rosa321 (May 27, 2014)

I never heard of the "oven method" but you can bet I'm about to try it!!!!


----------



## francois_du_nord (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried filling the bottles with boiling water from the teakettle yesterday. Fast and simple. I did have a couple of bottles where the label delaminated rather than peel off. I figured those weren't worth the trouble and put em in the recycle. Maybe I'll try a soak in PBR or Oxy. That might be the ticket for the stubborn ones. 

But the boiling water and/or oven (take your pick) seems to be an excellent first choice.


----------



## richmke (Jul 14, 2014)

I had cases of wine bottles from a wine bar I had to de-label. Months ago, I tried soaking in the bathtub, and that was a lot of work. This time, I used the oven method.

Make sure you turn on your vent to the outside, or you will end up with a lot of glue fumes. Filled up two oven racks with bottles. Waited 10 minutes, and then started peeling off labels. Used an oven mitt to hold the bottle, and a single edge razor to help remove the label. The problem is: A lot of glue left on the bottle. I tried soaking in dish soap and Oxy clean. Oxy Clean worked best. So, what I ended up with is:

Oven at 150 degrees.
Rubbermaid container with warm Oxy Clean solution (sorry, I forgot the ratio of Oxy Clean to water: 1/2 cup to 2 to 3 gallons?).

1) Take one drained bottle out of fast rack (about 10 bottles in the fast rack) and put into cardboard wine box.
2) Take bottle out of oxy clean solution (about 8 bottles soaking)
3) Take bottle from back of the stove, fill with Oxy Clean solution from bottle just removed to sink the bottle
4) Rub glue off and any remaining label with the help of a steel wool pad and single edge razor
5) Rinse inside and outside of bottle with clear water
6) put into Fast Rack to Drain
7) Move bottle from the front of stove to the back of the stove to continue cooling
8) Take a used wine bottle with label on, and clean inside of bottle
9) Put used wine bottle in oven to heat up the label
10) Removed heated up bottle from oven (use oven mitt, about a dozen bottles in the oven)
11) peel off label (single edge razor)
12) put bottle on front of stove to cool


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree with the oven soak followed by a hot bath soak.
For glue residue: Goo Gone


----------



## Rosa321 (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't know......
I tried the oven method two days ago, and it didn't work for me AT ALL.
To each his/her own I guess.
I prefer to soak in hot soapy water, than go at it with my "Tools" hehe


----------



## cintipam (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all

while poking around one the links on WMT I came across the statement below. I personally don't put bottles in the oven, but I'm not saying folks shouldn't. I just wanted to share what that website said in hopes that a more scientific type could either agree, disagree, or withhold judgement. I know, I know, too many choices. Anyway, just in case.....

A tip to our customers recycling bottles to refill with wine at Curds and Wine - please do not put your bottles in the oven to remove the labels, it weakens the glass and the bottles are very likely to shatter when bottling! Soak in water, and we do recommend the labelnator -- available at Curds and Wine!
http://www.curdsandwine.com/products/wine-accessories/labelnator-bottle-blade-for-removing-labels

Pam in cinti


----------



## beano (Jul 15, 2014)

I have two large coolers I use to cold soak my bottles. Each holds 36 bottles standing up. I add 1/4 cup bleach and a good squirt of dawn dish washing liquid and fill both the cooler and the bottles with water/bleach/soap mixture. I leave it for a week and alot of the laels come off on there own. A straight edge razor blade make quick removel of the rest. Stubborn glue is quickly removed with a trusty brillo pad. Then into the rinse bucket. This works for me. Just my 2 cents.....

Beano


----------



## richmke (Jul 15, 2014)

Technically, it is not the heating that causes the problems, but the cooling. After all, glass bottles start out as molten glass.

All the stuff I easily found was cooling glass from 900 degrees down to 500 degrees. I'm guessing that is where most of the stress is caused when glass goes from a plastic to solid form (although technically even seemingly solid glass is a liquid).

Pyrex is designed so that it has a very low thermal expansion rate. So it is less affected by heating and cooling between oven temps and room temps.

I could see that heating bottles up to 350 degrees, and letting them cool in room air could cool the bottle too quickly and stress the glass. The more limited the range of heating (I only heat to 150 degrees), the less of an issue.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 15, 2014)

Unless you put your bottles into ovens over 400 C (750 F), I think that "tip" can be disregarded.


----------



## ostensibly (Jul 16, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> I don't know......
> I tried the oven method two days ago, and it didn't work for me AT ALL.
> To each his/her own I guess.
> I prefer to soak in hot soapy water, than go at it with my "Tools" hehe



My understanding is that there are a few different types of glue commonly used, as well as different kinds of label stock. Some combinations peel right off with no residue after warming in the oven, some come off with residue, and some glues never melt from gentle warming. Most of the cheaper-feeling labels (glossy, vinyl feeling) I've tried peel right off, I've never had nicer paper ones peel off cleanly.



sour_grapes said:


> I use a much lower temperature, like 200 or 250. Have not broken any.
> My experience is that, yes, there is glue left behind, but it is taken care of easily by my "normal" treatment of PBW (Powdered Brewery Wash) and water.


This is exactly what I do. Toss them in a 200 degree oven for 15-20 minutes, anything that doesn't peel right off or peels off leaving glue goes into the bucket of PBW. Anything that doesn't scrape right off after the PBW just gets rinsed and recycled.


----------



## Takuie (Jul 16, 2014)

I have yet to find any label oxyclean can't remove. Even the vinyl and foil labels. Most labels fall off and float to surface in about 45 mins to an hour. Minimal scraping on the non water soluble adhesives. Ive tried the oven method and it does work, but for me there is nothing easier than soaking on oxyclean and wipe off.


----------



## caper_26 (Jul 16, 2014)

See [ THIS ] post earlier in the thread.

hot water, soap, and a metal scrubby. Takes about 7 or 8 seconds per bottle.


----------



## willie (Jul 16, 2014)

I have tried all the suggestions on this Thread except the Goo Gone which I will try for any left over glue on the bottle. Also I have not tried the steel pad scrub mentioned and I will try that one too. 
It would be real nice if all the bottlers would use just the water based glue only that would help us a lot. 
Will


----------



## Rosa321 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm not saying the oven method DOESN'T work......
I'm just saying it didn't work for ME. I personally found it difficult. 
I had to take them out one by one with mits on and start the label and get it to peel and then go BACK in the oven and get another bottle (The whole while sweating my butt off! lol)  Plus, a few foil labels actually burned on the bottle. And then one of my bottles was not completely cleaned, and wine burned inside. *sigh* Recycled a few bottles and chalked it up to experience! 

I actually enjoy doing dishes. (I know....strange!) and I have a very large laundry room sink that holds lots of bottles. So for me it's much easier to throw 'em in, add some stuff, and forget about 'em for a few days. Brillo pads do wonders on stubborn spots!


----------



## chefken (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is my 2 cents, The oven method has worked for most labels as long as I don't leave in too long, otherwise some labels bake onto the glass. The soaking in oxyclean over night also works with a little scraping with a razor blade. Some glue is very stubborn and I have found (thanks to my wife) that mixing equal parts of coconut oil and baking soda and with your hand just rub this on the glue area of those few stubborn bottles and in a few seconds the glue residue wipes off clean. Haven't needed to recycle any bottles since using this method.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been going with purchasing new bottles for quite some time now. The number of bottles I need per year makes recycling far too labor intensive. My local sells brand new bottles for around $10 per case. 

That being said, there was a time when I recycled and I have found the perfect way to remove labels, glue and all! 

Get yourself a 1600psi pressure washer. A small electric model is perfect. I built a "cradle" out of chicken wire that holds each bottle as I blast them. I purchased mine at Lowes for about $100.00.

It worked great! Labels just peel off even when the bottles have not been soaked. Works real well against those stubborn plastic labels that have been applied with rubber cement! 

I found that I could de-label a whole case in under 10 minutes with not a single bottle broken.


----------



## Renee (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow that is great news JOhn but how do you insure there is no mold in those bottles when you refill them?


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 24, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I have been going with purchasing new bottles for quite some time now. The number of bottles I need per year makes recycling far too labor intensive. My local sells brand new bottles for around $10 per case.
> 
> That being said, there was a time when I recycled and I have found the perfect way to remove labels, glue and all!
> 
> ...



Like this one?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2014)

Renee said:


> Wow that is great news JOhn but how do you insure there is no mold in those bottles when you refill them?


 
Berrycrush, 

Yes, looks like that one.

Renee, 

This does nothing to clean the inside of the bottle. For that, I break out the brushes and automatic dish washing gel.


----------



## Rosa321 (Jul 25, 2014)

Renee said:


> Wow that is great news JOhn but how do you insure there is no mold in those bottles when you refill them?



Hi Renee, and welcome! 

Even after labels are removed, before you can use a bottle you will need to disinfect it. The removal of the label alone doesn't make the bottle ready to fill with wine. 

BUT..........Another reason I prefer the soak method is that is that is can sometimes remove pesky dried wine from the inside of a bottle. I had wine baking on the inside when I did the oven method hehe  

Does that answer your question? I see you are new to the forum. Not sure how new you are to wine making. Feel free to ask more questions!!


----------



## Billaban (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm getting ready to de-label and clean bottles for first use on first wine batch.  What I remember from brewing beer many moons ago and having the same problem with beer bottles was that I used ammonia and water for a day or two soak and the labels literally fell off, i.e., no further effort required. Is my recollection correct? I also think I tried bleach and it didn't work very well. Back then we use to run bottles through the dishwasher (w/o soap) after sanitation. Oxyclean didn't exist 20+ years ago when were still bottling our homebrew.

I think that ammonia was the only thing available back then that actually broke down the label glue..... Are there other options?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 26, 2014)

I soak bottles in hot soapy (dawn) water. After a half hour I remove the top half of the label. That portion with printing and coating. Let bottles soak another half hour and then remove the glue portion. 

Often a small plastic device will remove what's left. If there is any residue left a soft scrub pad will clean that up. 

Rinse well and dry. Your labels will remove a lot easier. Some labels won't come off, for those I recycle. 

Wade (last administrator) just used a scraper dry scraped.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 26, 2014)

Labels vary a fair amount. What works for some won't work for others. 

I put the bottles in an oven at 225 or so for 10 minutes. For many labels, this allows you to peel it off easily, leaving just a bit of glue residue behind. To remove this residue, and to treat any bottles where the label did not come off, I soak in PBW (Powdered Brewery Wash) instead of ammonia, but it is the same chemical reaction (saponification) being induced in both cases.

Lots of old threads on this to give you a few ideas. Here is one: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/re-using-bottles-removing-labels-7445/


----------



## Sage (Sep 1, 2014)

Just did 100 grungy bottles. I used the soak over night method.

But..... I cleaned the inside first. I rinsed, then put a good handful of BB's and 2-3 oz of no rinse cleaner in the bottle. I shook the bottle and swirled the BB's to clean any left over wine and in a couple of cases some mold. I just put a funnel in the next bottle and dumped the contents from the one being cleaned into the next in line. Rinsed the bottle and did a good visual inspection with a bright light. Any residual got a second treatment. I used the same solution for 2-10 bottles depending on how clean they were at the start. If it was clean after the rinse it got 3-4 oz of no rinse again and swirled and let sit while the next bottle was treated.

After the inside was clean they were filled with clean water and submerged to just above the label soak them off.


----------



## Angelina (May 5, 2015)

JohnT said:


> I have been going with purchasing new bottles for quite some time now. The number of bottles I need per year makes recycling far too labor intensive. My local sells brand new bottles for around $10 per case.
> 
> That being said, there was a time when I recycled and I have found the perfect way to remove labels, glue and all!
> 
> ...



Hey John, could you tell my more about this chicken wire cradle? I would like to try this method without launching bottles a 100 yards


----------



## JohnT (May 5, 2015)

You bend the wine into a 1/2 circle and tack it to a wood frame.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 5, 2015)

I also have used a pressure washer to remove labels -
I used either 3/4'' or 5/8'' wooden doll rods pounded into the earth and the bottles went over them as I pressurized the labels off of them. 

Yes some still needed a little assistance with acetone to remove the adhesive. 

You might be able to use an old dishwasher rack ?


----------



## JohnT (May 6, 2015)

In this thread, I describe my bottle cradle. I also include a drawing.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33127&highlight=Lable+Wire&page=5


----------



## Rocco (May 6, 2015)

As I mentioned before the labels from crush tag are great. They are intended to be moved so they peel off easily.


----------



## petey_c (May 13, 2015)

Overnight+ soak in oxy. Most of the front labels come off easily, the back ones are more of a pain. I use a single edge razor to cut through the foil and use a single device Decora electrical plate http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-Decora-1-Gang-Wall-Plate-Light-Almond-R59-80401-00T/100669048 (Just make sure you don't get the nylon plates. They're useless as scrapers.) to scrape off those labels. Goof off and an old dish towel for stubborn residoo-doo. Oh and a green scrubbie pad. I don't like using metal on the bottles.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 28, 2015)

I was at my LHBS yesterday, picking up some supplies and a glass Carboy, when I stumbled across the Labelnator. Tried it out on some commercial bottles last night. A good soak and then scrape... Worked very well. Needed a little practice on proper use (and a few band aids for the places on my hand where I learned how NOT to hold it). But, if the blade holds up, I'd say get one.


----------



## thruhike00 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used to do the oven thing...and it was not the best. Leave a little bit of water in the bottle, very little. Put in microwave for 2-3 mins and labels peel off easily. Use oven mitts as bottles will be hot. Also steams the water inside and sanitizes bottles.


----------



## robert81650 (Nov 17, 2016)

The way I remove labels, preheat over to 250 degrees, then put bottles in oven for 5 minutes.. labels usually come off very easy.


----------



## Loghousewines (Feb 21, 2017)

Tried all of the above methods...... Found best way was to just put semi hot tap water in bottle, wait 2 minutes and carefully start peeling. Go slow and label and glue come off easy. Too hot and glue stays on bottle, just right and glue goes with lable. If label starts to tear go to different corner. 
I remove label when I rinse bottle. Takes a few minutes is all. If any glue stays use good dish soap and green scrubber. No chem will touch my wine.


----------



## Billaban (Feb 22, 2017)

My best results have come from a soak in water and then a power washer. I made a simple rack out of scrap trex material to hold the bottles. I can clean a couple cases of bottles in 30 or 40 minutes.


----------



## danr (Mar 7, 2017)

Billaban said:


> My best results have come from a soak in water and then a power washer. I made a simple rack out of scrap trex material to hold the bottles. I can clean a couple cases of bottles in 30 or 40 minutes.



2 thumbs up-power washers are wery usesfull.Also use mine to clean carboys and poly drums that I use.Not to mention car washing.I also like unsented oxyclean and very hot water overnight.Some glue just doesn't give up-toss out and get more bottles or live with it.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 7, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> I was at my LHBS yesterday, picking up some supplies and a glass Carboy, when I stumbled across the Labelnator. Tried it out on some commercial bottles last night. A good soak and then scrape... Worked very well. Needed a little practice on proper use (and a few band aids for the places on my hand where I learned how NOT to hold it). But, if the blade holds up, I'd say get one.
> 
> View attachment 26640



I purchased one of these a while back, but I haven't yet tried to use it.


----------



## jgmann67 (Mar 16, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> I purchased one of these a while back, but I haven't yet tried to use it.




I've had mine a good while now and still really like it. Cleaning it is a little hazardous, but it's worth it.


----------



## jamodt (Mar 30, 2017)

I was taught and always thought that you had to soak the bottles and use a razor blade. It always turned into a huge mess by the second bottle and I always dreaded cleaning more than one at a time. I have found that a 30 to 40 seconds with a heat gun melts the glue enough for it to peel off with little to no residue.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 30, 2017)

I haven't tried soaking yet but have used the heat gun and it does work really well.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 2, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> I haven't tried soaking yet but have used the heat gun and it does work really well.



I tried this today....cobbled up a "stand" using a vise to hold the heat gun...I could be heating a label while peeling a label. Actually did work very well once I figured out how far away to place the bottle from the heat gun.

I like it now....this summer will suck!


----------



## Jack7033 (Dec 12, 2017)

Maybe I am old but scrapping bottles is a pain I try to avoid. 1. Only accept them if clean in side and labels off. 2. Go to a bottle supplier and sometimes they have bottles that are not the correct color. Meaning the glass was made while switching from one color bottle to the next. They will sell these really cheap. Sometimes even give them away as commercial wineries don’t want them and they take up a lot of space in their warehouse. 
Jack T.


----------



## Indianajohn (Dec 14, 2017)

Newbie here..

I use a product called "De-Solv-It". It is a citrus and essential oil solvent.

I use a heat gun to remove the labels, then the De-Solv-It to remove the glue. The De-Solv-It is non toxic, has no harsh chemicals and is safe for skin and hair use. It washes off easily with soap and water . It's water soluable.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P5D5S...t=&hvlocphy=9016353&hvtargid=pla-376663290390


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Dec 14, 2017)

I just soak them in PBW (since I soak the inside as well, anyway) for 12-48 hours. If the label doesn't just fall off, I use a vinyl remover tool (it's basically a sharp plastic ice scraper) and take off any ooey gooey with goo gone. Thankfully I use a paper label that just falls off in the PBW soak, so I only have to scrape and goo gone on bottles that are "donated" to me when they forget to give back mine!


----------



## Trick (Dec 15, 2017)

jcag said:


> Ok. My second post. I put this somewhere else then found this thread, so excuse me if this has been discussed before. I have found a very easy way to remove stubborn non-water based glue labels-original or aftermarket. Fill the bottle with nearly boiling water and wait a few minutes. Pull up an edge of the label with a razor blade and pull it slowly with your fingers. The heat softens the glue and the label will peel off cleanly. If any glue remains, i clean it with a small dab of glass stove top cleaner on a blue scotch brite pad.


I do this way too bus use polish powder and steel wool to remove the sticky stuff. For water soluble glue, just soak and wool. Very easy. No chemicals.


----------



## Scooter68 (Dec 15, 2017)

I've been fighting the good fight with labels on bottle for just a little over 2 years now. Hot/Warm water soaking wth Oxyclean or Dawn dishwashing liquid seems to be the most efficient and cost effective. BUT as someone else mentioned. Filling the bottles with warm or hot water and keeping the labels dry often make peeling them real easy. And as strange as it sounds - a few of the foil or plastic shine labels actually peel off well without and soap or water.

One thing that would be great would be if anyone has created a list of brands that are bad news for label removal and those that are easy. I know a lot are regional vineyards but still even a list of regional wine makers that normally used easy off labels could be helpful. 

I've tried citrus solvents as well found that getting THOSE things off the bottle afterwards presents almost as much hassle as the labels themselves. 
Bottom line is that if I run into seriously ugly labels, it's more efficient to take it back to the recycling center. As long as you don't wait until the day before you want to bottle, patience in finding and selecting bottles will work.

Anyone using solvents of any kind should probably think twice about that. Even with long term soaking in dishwater, some solvents will just hang around and potentially ruin your wine not to mention mess with your health. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Jal5 (Dec 27, 2017)

After washing in the dishwasher the label glue still didn't fully come off. I tried a cooking spray and sprinkled some baking soda on a scrubbing pad and that did the job. Easy and just needed a brief soap and water cleaning after that step. No solvents for me and this is not hard to do and cheap too.

Joe


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 27, 2017)

I haven't tried it yet but my wife and I were talking about it on Christmas. She recommended Coke. She said it takes acid off batteries and cleans pennies, why wouldn't it remove labels. I couldn't agrue the point. I don't think anyone has ever come up with an easy way to remove labels just easier. One of these days the light is going to come on for someone.


----------



## Mismost (Dec 27, 2017)

someone asked me what I would do if I won the Lottery. I said I don't know what I would do....but I know what I would not do. I would never reload another shotgun shell or scrape a label off a wine or beer bottle!

Strictly new cases of shells and bottles. Problem solved....except the part about winning the Lottery!


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 27, 2017)

I just soak in hot water and use a razor blade with a plastic shell thing so my fingers are safe and cramp free. I'm pretty good at label removal but anything that requires too much time gets recycled. Lucky for us we have a winery close by and they use the best bottles and their labels just slip right off after 10 minutes so that is my dumpster diving place of choice - they recycle so its like diva dumpster diving!


----------



## tjgaul (Feb 28, 2018)

Just chiming in with an opinion on the Labelnator. I've used it a few times. I think it works fairly well, better than any other scraper I've tried on wine bottles. However, it's very easy to over shoot on the upward motion and nick the hand holding the neck of the bottle. So far I have yet to make it through a bottle cleaning session without a few nicks and cuts. I may have to resort to wearing a glove on the left hand. Plus, you're still stuck with removing the glue on those bottles with the extra thick & rubbery globs of adhesive.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 28, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> Just chiming in with an opinion on the Labelnator. I've used it a few times. I think it works fairly well, better than any other scraper I've tried on wine bottles. However, it's very easy to over shoot on the upward motion and nick the hand holding the neck of the bottle. So far I have yet to make it through a bottle cleaning session without a few nicks and cuts. I may have to resort to wearing a glove on the left hand. Plus, you're still stuck with removing the glue on those bottles with the extra thick & rubbery globs of adhesive.



One way to avoid nicking your hands is to hold the top of the bottle, rest the bottle on something solid and push the labelnator DOWN, pull up not removing. I never knick my hands.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 28, 2018)

How long do the blades last?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 28, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> How long do the blades last?



I have had mine for about four years and haven't had to replace the blade, yet. It is looking like in the next year or two I might want to, but I don't know that it will necessarily be required.


----------



## wildhair (Feb 28, 2018)

I have a 6 gallon bucket and fill it about 2/3 - 3/4 full with water, so Zep degreaser/cleaner & cup of washing soda. I submerge the bottles for a few days and many of the labels are off when I pull the bottle out. Most of the rest, the labels just wipe off by hand. Metallic ones and a few with some kind of super-strong alien glue - I use a 3" wide putty knife that's ground into a concave semi-circle. Couple of scrapes - all gone. Any glue residue comes of with Barkeepers Friend. Rinse 'em with hot water.


----------



## Mismost (Mar 1, 2018)

so far, the easiest way for me is a razor blade scraper...rest the bottle on a folded up towel or non-slip surface. Scrape across the bottle NOT up and down. 
Soaking just made a mess of soggy labels.
I clamp a heat gun into a vice and stand a bottle in front of it....heat softens the glue.
scrape one bottle while another is heat treating....goes pretty quick.

By far the easiest way is to just buy new bottles! Just bottled a batch for a friens....she (OCD) wanted all new bottles. Nice bottling day resulted!


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2018)

Mismost said:


> so far, the easiest way for me is a razor blade scraper...rest the bottle on a folded up towel or non-slip surface. Scrape across the bottle NOT up and down.
> Soaking just made a mess of soggy labels.
> I clamp a heat gun into a vice and stand a bottle in front of it....heat softens the glue.
> scrape one bottle while another is heat treating....goes pretty quick.
> ...



I'm with you on the new bottles, there is no easy way to remove labels, only easier.


----------



## CDrew (Mar 1, 2018)

The easiest way by far, for me, is to stack a bunch of bottles in the oven and heat to 225F for about 30 minutes. Then pull them out one at a time and while holding with a welding glove, peel off the label. Most of the lables will come off fully intact and leave just a bit of residual glue. Then, let the bottle cool and brillo off the bit of glue that remains under warm water.

It seems that about 99% of wine labels are heat activated, and the ones that aren't can usually be soaked off. If, for some reason I have a difficult one, I'll just send it straight to the recycle pile.


----------



## tjgaul (Mar 1, 2018)

CDrew said:


> It seems that about 99% of wine labels are heat activated, and the ones that aren't can usually be soaked off. If, for some reason I have a difficult one, I'll just send it straight to the recycle pile.



I used to struggle to save every empty I got my hands on. Now that I have many cases of empties cleaned, sorted and stacked it's a heck of a lot easier to let the PIA messy bottles go into the bin. Definitely the simplest process!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> I used to struggle to save every empty I got my hands on. Now that I have many cases of empties cleaned, sorted and stacked it's a heck of a lot easier to let the PIA messy bottles go into the bin. Definitely the simplest process!



Agreed! I am at that point now myself, thankfully! I probably should bottle some wine just to reduce the pile of empties.


----------



## wildhair (Mar 1, 2018)

That's the difference between just starting this adventure and being farther down the trail - the acquisition of essentials. The new one ARE easier - but it sure adds to the cost. So I'm still thankful for friends that save them & still removing labels. And honestly - soaking them like I do, is very little effort to clean them up.


----------



## kyle5434 (Mar 6, 2018)

When I need to scrape (which is most of the time) I use a flooring knife.


----------



## Jal5 (Mar 21, 2018)

Terrific idea on the flooring knife! I will try that one. And barkeepers friend to remove the glue. Love this forum for the good ideas


----------



## nkearney (Jul 24, 2018)

kyle5434 said:


> When I need to scrape (which is most of the time) I use a flooring knife.


Excellent idea! Thank you!


----------



## tjgaul (Jul 24, 2018)

I have not tried the oven method and probably will not since my oven does not vent outdoors. For the tough glue left behind after scraping I generally use Acetone which does a reasonable efficient job of getting off the the gummy stuff. However, I ran out this weekend and substituted Mineral Spirits (because I had a can on hand). The mineral spirits seemed to actually do a better job than the acetone, but it left behind a slightly greasy film that needed additional wiping to remove.

I think I like the spirits better, but I would like some other folk's opinions. After de-labeling, my bottles usually sit for a good period of time and will get a complete wash/sanitize before being put back into service.

Is there anything I should be concerned about by using mineral spirits?


----------



## kyle5434 (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure about potential problems with the solvents. After scraping with the flooring knife I've just been using an SOS pad to get any remaining stuff off the bottle. It sometimes takes a bit of elbow grease, but works well.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 24, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> I have not tried the oven method and probably will not since my oven does not vent outdoors. For the tough glue left behind after scraping I generally use Acetone which does a reasonable efficient job of getting off the the gummy stuff. However, I ran out this weekend and substituted Mineral Spirits (because I had a can on hand). The mineral spirits seemed to actually do a better job than the acetone, but it left behind a slightly greasy film that needed additional wiping to remove.
> 
> I think I like the spirits better, but I would like some other folk's opinions. After de-labeling, my bottles usually sit for a good period of time and will get a complete wash/sanitize before being put back into service.
> 
> Is there anything I should be concerned about by using mineral spirits?



For cleaning off what oxyclean does not handle, I have definitely found mineral spirits more effective than acetone. But personally I prefer carb cleaner spray, which is more volatile, and hence easier to get rid of, than mineral spirits.


----------



## Berry Juice (Jul 24, 2018)

Easiest way I have found is just using Hot Hot water. Fill it up, let it set for a few minutes and the wet label peals right off. if there is any glue, scotchbrite wipes it off while its hot.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm an advocate of using new bottles, primarily because I'm too lazy to scrape labels. But about a month ago I filled a large recycle bin with water, added oxiclean/Kmeta and acid blend and let them sit for 2 days. The labels didn't come right off but it was pretty easy scraping and the glue while still wet was not a problem with some with the water and a scotch brite pad. Out of about 30+ bottles only 3 or so the labels were too much trouble. Maybe took me 30 minutes total.


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 24, 2018)

nkearney said:


> Excellent idea! Thank you!


That’s what I use. Did 15 today


----------



## Johnd (Jul 24, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I'm an advocate of using new bottles, primarily because I'm too lazy to scrape labels. But about a month ago I filled a large recycle bin with water, added oxiclean/Kmeta and acid blend and let them sit for 2 days. The labels didn't come right off but it was pretty easy scraping and the glue while still wet was not a problem with some with the water and a scotch brite pad. Out of about 30+ bottles only 3 or so the labels were too much trouble. Maybe took me 30 minutes total.



I’m with you Fred, ain’t scraping no labels, never reused a bottle other than my own. My labels peel right off with no temp or tool tricks and leave no adhesive behind. They can be submerged in water and don’t run, blur, or peel. Easy button for me.


----------



## tjgaul (Jul 25, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> For cleaning off what oxyclean does not handle, I have definitely found mineral spirits more effective than acetone. But personally I prefer carb cleaner spray, which is more volatile, and hence easier to get rid of, than mineral spirits.



Wow! Carb cleaner . . . I like it. Sprays on and fits perfectly in the garage environment. Looks like I'll be making 2 stops on the way home tonight, 1) local liquor store and 2) AutoZone / NAPA. I guess NAPA might be more appropriate for this particular application.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 25, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> Wow! Carb cleaner . . . I like it. Sprays on and fits perfectly in the garage environment. Looks like I'll be making 2 stops on the way home tonight, 1) local liquor store and 2) AutoZone / NAPA. I guess NAPA might be more appropriate for this particular application.



LOL at the Napa observation!

I am not if there is any essential difference, but I guess I meant "brake cleaner" instead of carb. For brakes, you certainly don't want any oily residue left behind, so it is probably better for the bottle cleaning application, too.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jul 26, 2018)

jamesngalveston said:


> after the paper lable comes off and the glue backing is left, soak again, then use a brillo pad, and the glue comes right off.
> i had the same problem...i was getting the top part off and then scraping like heck to get the glue off...i had to go somewhere one day and put the bottles back in the soapy water, next day it came right off with little effort with a small brillo pad....try it...you will like it...



I use a stainless steel scub pad with dish detergent and hot water. It takes off anything left after the label is gone.


----------



## robert81650 (Jul 28, 2018)

Use lacquer thinner, does not leave film at all


----------



## Jal5 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sometimes spray on wd40 on rag or paper towel. Takes remaining glue right off then wash in dish soap


----------



## Rmarr (Jul 29, 2018)

To remove the glue use a paste of baking soda and vegetable oil. Scrub with a dish pad and let it sit till dry. Wash off with a bit of soap and all glue is gone.


----------



## SethF (Oct 29, 2018)

Johnd said:


> I’m with you Fred, ain’t scraping no labels, never reused a bottle other than my own. My labels peel right off with no temp or tool tricks and leave no adhesive behind. They can be submerged in water and don’t run, blur, or peel. Easy button for me.


Johnd- What labels do you use? The peel off label that I have used from Staples cannot get wet, otherwise they bleed.

Would love to see more pics, full size, of your cellar. Just finishing mine.

Thanks
Seth


----------



## Johnd (Oct 29, 2018)

SethF said:


> Johnd- What labels do you use? The peel off label that I have used from Staples cannot get wet, otherwise they bleed.
> 
> Would love to see more pics, full size, of your cellar. Just finishing mine.
> 
> ...



Here's the link to the labels I use on my bottles:

https://www.avery.com/products/labels/22827

And a link to the thread where my cellar build is documented:

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/new-wine-room.52998/

If you'd like some detailed photos of specific areas, feel free to ask, I'll be happy to take some more photos this evening and post them.......


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 29, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Here's the link to the labels I use on my bottles:
> 
> https://www.avery.com/products/labels/22827
> 
> ...



I've seen your wine room pics before and of course it's beautiful. What I want to see is an exterior pic of how in the world you tied the roof lines together.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 29, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I've seen your wine room pics before and of course it's beautiful. What I want to see is an exterior pic of how in the world you tied the roof lines together.



Why am I not surprised at that question !!!!!! Funny enough, it was really a pretty challenging problem to solve, but in the end, the simplest solution proved to be the best. It's a simple single sloped roof, involving only one roof line, which presented problems for locating the refrigeration equipment with little attic space, so I just moved the equipment into the attic behind the big gable wall and piped in the supply and return ductwork. I'll post a picture for you when I get home tonight to ease your mind..............


----------



## SethF (Oct 29, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Why am I not surprised at that question !!!!!! Funny enough, it was really a pretty challenging problem to solve, but in the end, the simplest solution proved to be the best. It's a simple single sloped roof, involving only one roof line, which presented problems for locating the refrigeration equipment with little attic space, so I just moved the equipment into the attic behind the big gable wall and piped in the supply and return ductwork. I'll post a picture for you when I get home tonight to ease your mind..............



Thank you for sharing the links! Great project. Very talented. I am just finishing up my cellar and perhaps I will post some pics of the done deal.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 29, 2018)

SethF said:


> Thank you for sharing the links! Great project. Very talented. I am just finishing up my cellar and perhaps I will post some pics of the done deal.



Great, love to see them!!


----------



## Johnd (Oct 29, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I've seen your wine room pics before and of course it's beautiful. What I want to see is an exterior pic of how in the world you tied the roof lines together.



Well, there it is, pretty simple looking now. Used some wide custom flashing in the shingle valley to the left due to a rather low slope, roof to wall on he back and right walls, nice new cement plaster on all the exterior walls. No complaints so far...


----------



## robert81650 (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks great to me...............


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 30, 2018)

Johnd said:


> View attachment 51979
> 
> 
> Well, there it is, pretty simple looking now. Used some wide custom flashing in the shingle valley to the left due to a rather low slope, roof to wall on he back and right walls, nice new cement plaster on all the exterior walls. No complaints so far...



Perfect solution, it always seems to be a simple solution in the end but getting there is sometimes a different story.


----------



## TikiWine (Feb 4, 2019)

I have not seen any one talk about removing the capper/sleeves at the top. Is it the same just reverse? Heat up and pull off?


----------



## wildhair (Feb 4, 2019)

TikiWine said:


> I have not seen any one talk about removing the capper/sleeves at the top. Is it the same just reverse? Heat up and pull off?



Those seem to be a light aluminum on many bottles. I have modified a 3" putty knife into a concave shape and sharpened it - works on the stubborn labels and the top sleeves. Watch your fingers, tho.


----------



## Jal5 (Feb 4, 2019)

My sharp pocket knife does it easily. But don’t use a dull one too easy to slip. Joe


----------



## bstnh1 (Feb 5, 2019)

I nick the bottom of the sleeve with a box cutter. You can then simply peel it off.


----------



## Jal5 (Feb 11, 2019)

I had a nice old carpet cutting knife with a curved blade. Worked really well on bottle labels. The knife disappeared from my house...it’s not the only thing getting old I’m afraid.


----------

